
Jobs in 2020: the importance of emotional intelligence - roxyabercrombie
https://www.thinkautomation.com/future-of-work/jobs-in-2020-the-importance-of-emotional-intelligence/
======
techer
I’m an outsider who attended Cogx in London and spoke to some of the brightest
minds there:

“Social/communication skills” were sorely lacking.

I’m not naming names and I don’t like what I’m writing but it really worries
me that they were architecting the future.

I do apologise as I’m not a cruel person but there you go.

